# Surprised my HR24 does not when HR21 & HR32 do



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's my issue. Please give me some idea as to where to look....

I've backed up my DVD's to an NAS drive. It's an external USB drive connected to my WNDR3700 router. Because the HR's need mpeg2, I converted all of the DVD's VOB files to mpeg.

They show up perfectly in the 'Music, Photos and More' menu. The files also play perfectly on my HR21 & HR23. On my HR24, however, they do not.

What happens on the HR24 is that the audio and video get way out of sync. I mean way out. Almost 5 to 10 seconds apart. It's like it drops some video frames, but not audio ones, so the video skips ahead. That's the best explanation of what I am seeing I can give you.

Some other details:

I have MRV working perfectly (unsupported) on hard wired ethernet. 

There is no wireless in use for the DVR's.

VOB files play perfectly to my Sony BD player from the NAS drive, but play without sound on all 3 of my DVRs (That's why I converted them to mpeg.)

I do not need to have my computer running to watch any media from the NAS drive (that's why I like it over using PlayOn or TVersity).


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

HR24 media share is broken in several aspects. VOB files will only play audio on media share if the audio track is mpeg. If its AC3, you wont get any audio.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> HR24 media share is broken in several aspects. VOB files will only play audio on media share if the audio track is mpeg2. If its AC3, you wont get any audio.


Are you saying it's a known issue on the 24? If that's the case, I see it as good news, as i'm sure they will fix it in an update in that case.

Thanks for the heads up on the VOB's and audio too!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes it's a known issue. I don't expect it will be fixed completely in the national release that's rolling out now, but hopefully in the next one.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Even though the "beta" label has been removed from some of the Media Share screens, it's still beta. Some posts have indicated that the HR24-100 and -200 have fewer issues than the -500, but further development is probably needed in all cases. 

I suspect that other features in the latest NR necessitated its rollout, even though Media Share has gone a step backward for the HR24. I have mostly been using my Samsung Blu-ray player for this, although it has a few of its own issues.

My H24 and HR21 handle Media Share very well, but it would still be nice to have FF and RW capability.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

Do you guys recommend any particular program to change the audio in my VOBs to mpeg2?


----------

